# terrifying fish. nightmare!!



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

:shock::shock::shock::help:

is all i have to say...


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

wow, would be scared nowing that was in the same waters as me!​


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

hahaha, so cool, bet that could give you a love bite, it's a tiger fish isn't it?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

an old marine buddy of mine sent it to me. we don't know what it is.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

definately not a community fish!:lol2: there's 3 pics


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

yeah it is mate, take a look

http://www.jcpoiret.com/bapw/images/tourisme/congo/tiger_fish.jpg


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

oooo gutted was going to get one in with the danios and tetra lol...but no, not even a human would like to swim with that...are they agressive, or just agressive looking?​


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

dude they get giant and would give you a bite and half, they are primarily fish eaters, and should be left in the wild or got to public aquaria, but even then they probably get to big


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

cool how big they get?8ft?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'd resist the tempation to put one in with danios!! i didn't know you could find them in a shop! i'll look next time, i may even get one!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

HABU i was joking lol...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

snakelover said:


> HABU i was joking lol...


yea, i know, haha!!


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

I've seen these on a forum recently. it was on Redirecting you to www.cichlidsoutheast.co.uk


----------



## cam cap (Jun 22, 2007)

mg: there some big teeth


----------



## Herp Awareness (Jan 24, 2006)

Ouch....:lol2:


----------



## zephr (Jun 21, 2007)

Looks like a carp but with teeth!


----------



## mrbojangels (Jun 7, 2007)

Now I know what the hard bit is in the fishcakes LOL...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

they could make TIGER FISH ON A PLANE!! :lol2::lol2:


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

awww like a cuddly teddy bear aint it lol
:grin1:


----------



## Mitch (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm sure they have an anti coagulant in their saliva which if any fish are bit and get away would kill them anyway by bleeding to death. 
Nice.
Thats the biggest one ive seen.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

monitorfan666 said:


> awww like a cuddly teddy bear aint it lol
> :grin1:


totally agree :lol2:


----------



## susanamck (May 22, 2007)

thats scary lookin but i was watchin a nature programe something along the lines of "vamipre fish" and it was talkin bout a fish that swims up ladies "holes" and boys "wee men" latches on a sucks the blood out!!
obviously its not ment to get there only ends up there by mistake and noramlly eats fish from the inside out!
nice!!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

my dad says its a tiger fish and he is very jealous as its a lovely fish ehhe


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

susanamck said:


> thats scary lookin but i was watchin a nature programe something along the lines of "vamipre fish" and it was talkin bout a fish that swims up ladies "holes" and boys "wee men" latches on a sucks the blood out!!
> obviously its not ment to get there only ends up there by mistake and noramlly eats fish from the inside out!
> nice!!!


yer thats a parasitic catfish, it follows the scent of urea, and normally goes into the gill of other fish, but the urethra of a mal and woman is an alternative, it only happens occasionally though, its a rare thing to happen


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

now thats my kinda fish!! If only i had a swimming pool.. heheheh


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

Maybe a vampire Tetra?


----------



## Deadeye (Mar 31, 2007)

That I think personaly looks more creepy than what a shark does open mouthed... It also looks like a Pirhana over grown


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

omg! that fish is scary! what is it?!?!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow! nice African tiger fish i didn't think they got that big.Beleave it or not you can buy them in the UK for your fish tank ??.What a tank you would need.

6" African Tiger Fish at Aquarist Classifieds


----------



## SinisterWeasel (Jul 1, 2007)

I used to own one, they feed by biting their prey in half then quickly snapping up both pieces. They can eat surprisingly large fish this way, great fish.


----------

